# Homemade Jack Plate



## A-A-Ron (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok forgive me if this has been discussed already....the other day I looked at an electric jack plate for sale. It basically looked like a manual jack plate with a Lenco 12v actuator attached. Can someone tell me why I couldn't just buy the actuator ($190.00) and build the jack plate (another $100.00) instead of spending $800 - $1000? I'm sure its been done but I can't seem to find it??? BTW I have a 40hp Evinrude e-tec, approx. 240lbs


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Take note that these Lenco style jack plates are not being built anymore and rarely come up for sale. It's not a good design. The issue with making one yourself is going be the proper lift and alignment. You basically have to engineer the lifting portion using aftermarket bushings and bearings. You can give it a try, but I honestly think you're better off with a Atlas or Bobs.


----------



## A-A-Ron (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah after doing a little more research I realized the issues were pretty common. Looks like I may have to wait on a good used one
Anybody got one laying around in their garage collecting dust?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Why not just go with a cmc jackplate? Yes it's more expensive, think around $600 last time I looked, but it's a tried design with no remote pump. The Lenco powered plates as noted usually burned up the actuators every few years, so after trial end error on the plate and an actuator or 2 you might save money with the cmc.


----------



## carmenatey (Aug 29, 2015)

I have one the I just got on a project boat needs a new switch but works up and down perfect. Had a 50hp force on it Would be willing to sell, send me and offer.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you already have access to aluminum at wholesale prices, you may be able to make a JP for $100. If you pay retail prices for the amount of aluminum you need plus the SS hardware, at least double your estimate. I made my own manual JP and spent more than the equivalent Vance manual JP. It was educational, but not practical. It will only get worse with a hydraulic JP.

Nate


----------

